# testing 12345



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2008)

testing 12345....post?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 11, 2008)

It was ...

down
down
down
Now its not...

Thanks for fixing it.  I would have told ya, but then you might have thought I was addicted...


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 11, 2008)

yea...i was sittin here and recieved 500 "vbulletin error" messages...figured that cant be good =)

thankfully it didnt appear to cause any issues other than the site being down for a few minutes.

now to figure out what happened.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 11, 2008)

*Thank Goodness.  For A While There, I Thought It Was Me.*

The TUG-BBS connectivity hiccup happened just as I was pulling the trigger on my longish entry about disposing of cremation ashes.  I had the presence of mind to save the whole thing to E-Mail before all the rewriting & revising that went into it disappeared into the final resting place of missent bits & bytes.  Fortunately, that precaution turned out to be unneeded as the site returned to normal or something like it pretty soon. 

All's well that ends well, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2008)

sorry about that...tech was taking mysql offline to do some testing to eliminate some lingering errors.

may experience the same issue over the next few minutes...my apologies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 12, 2008)

ok..should be all set.

please report any abnormal tugbbs issues after 12:45am eastern...thanks!


----------

